# Recent 24-70ii buyers, did you get white box or black/gray box?



## sunnyVan (Dec 10, 2013)

Got a 24-70ii 3 weeks ago. The box was black and gray instead of white with red stripe. Initially I thought maybe Canon was switching to new design. Today I got my new toy--100L. It's the familiar white with red. 

I got my 24-70ii thru buydig.com. it came with usa warranty card. The lens works great with no clicking noise. It's a pretty bad idea to return just because of the box, right? But still, it's weird. ..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 10, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> But still, it's weird. ..



I wouldn't call it weird. If Canon is changing the box style, it will take a while for the new boxes to make their way into the supply chain, and it's not going to happen for all lenses simultaneously. They seem to be switching over to center-pinch caps, too, but there are still plenty of lenses sitting on retailers' shelves with the side-pinch caps in the box.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 10, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the box? I haven't seen one of those yet.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 10, 2013)

Trying to upload from my cell. Hope I'm doing this correctly.


----------



## Doug Brock (Dec 10, 2013)

My 24-70ii from B&H was delivered yesterday. Familiar white box.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 10, 2013)

Cue the 'Yes it's fake, send it to me responses'


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 10, 2013)

Doug Brock said:


> My 24-70ii from B&H was delivered yesterday. Familiar white box.



Mine was made in aug2013. Do you know when yours was made?


----------



## Swphoto (Dec 10, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> Trying to upload from my cell. Hope I'm doing this correctly.



My October purchase from Adorama came in the usual style box.

That design looks nice, though.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 10, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Cue the 'Yes it's fake, send it to me responses'


What about the more obvious, "I know it has a US warranty card, but are you sure it's not a *gray* market lens?" posts


----------



## Swphoto (Dec 10, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> It's a pretty bad idea to return just because of the box, right? But still, it's weird. ..



If you're so concerned that you're considering a return, you should check with Canon to see if it's just a new design.


----------



## Harv (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually, I like that look. It also appears as though it's printed for being displayed in an upright position on the shelf, perhaps taking up less room. ***shrug***


----------



## Tonyphotos (Dec 10, 2013)

I seen these boxes yesterday at a local store and asked the same question, it's just a new box.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 10, 2013)

Tonyphotos said:


> I seen these boxes yesterday at a local store and asked the same question, it's just a new box.



I'm glad someone has seen it.


----------



## wako (Dec 10, 2013)

mine was literally dropped off 30 minutes ago by UPS. I have the same classic white box. 

Mind telling us what date code you have? Also if you have the zooming clicking issue? 

Also is anyone hearing and feeling the ball bearings on the focus ring?


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 10, 2013)

wako said:


> mine was literally dropped off 30 minutes ago by UPS. I have the same classic white box.
> 
> Mind telling us what date code you have? Also if you have the zooming clicking issue?
> 
> Also is anyone hearing and feeling the ball bearings on the focus ring?



It starts with 082. No clicking noise. Just smooth swishing sound when zooming.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 10, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> It starts with 082. No clicking noise. Just smooth swishing sound when zooming.



In that case, you definitely should send it back and get a copy in the old/normal white box. Then you can return the next 6-10 of those copies you buy that click when they zoom, have bubbles in the elements, have poor IQ due to a decentered element, etc. 

You seem to have gotten a good copy of a lens that is apparenly having production issues recently. Even if it came wrapped in a partially burned burlap sack with a Nikon-yellow stripe on it looking like it had been rolled through bird crap, count your blessings and KEEP THE DARN LENS!


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > It starts with 082. No clicking noise. Just smooth swishing sound when zooming.
> ...



I'm definitely not returning it. I'm happy with it and I don't wanna take unnecessary risk getting a bad copy. 

I asked the original question only to confirm whether a new box design exists. I'm glad someone has seen it in store. 

I also needed to find out if I could continue to trust BuyDig. So far every lens I have is either from buydig.com or canon direct. I'm very happy with them. Ordered 100L yesterday and got it at 10am today.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2013)

Lens inventory is pretty high right now, so there are likely a lot of the old boxes still on shelves. I am jealous, I'm going to sell all my old lenses and order ones with the new box  

BTW, I occasionally come across a lens still in the even older design of box.
This one is from the previous Century


----------



## Ripley (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine came in late last week from B&H... white box.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe I am the only one on CR that has a different box. Maybe I should go buy lottery.


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 11, 2013)

I recently got the same kind of box with an 85mm f1.8. It had one of the new style lens caps so I just figured new style box. So I do not think you have anything to worry about. The new boxes also match some of the EOS -M lens and accessories i have. 

I imagine you also go one of the new style lens caps.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 11, 2013)

tcmatthews said:


> I recently got the same kind of box with an 85mm f1.8. It had one of the new style lens caps so I just figured new style box. So I do not think you have anything to worry about. The new boxes also match some of the EOS -M lens and accessories i have.
> 
> I imagine you also go one of the new style lens caps.



Cool. Got my 85 1.8 months ago and it was the familiar white. Looks like indeed Canon is moving to a new box design.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone did a test comparison with Nikon boxes?


----------



## prisanches (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Guys, Im from Brazil and got my new lens like yours, and the same grey box! I was suspicious and found this topic! Im not sure, but seems like new box!


----------



## prisanches (Jul 12, 2014)

And yes, my lens have zoom noise, like clicking, in rear and front zoom, and I returned to the store, and got new and still have noise on zoom, but only when I pull back...weird, hum? Seems like problem in this series...but I will stay with this lens for long years...very expensive here, in Brazil

Thanks


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jul 12, 2014)

My 24-70 f2.8 L II was delivered today inside the ( new ? ) gray Box.

All seems to be ok, but not much Time to test today  .

Greetings 

Bernd ( Germany )


----------



## Northstar (Jul 12, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> Trying to upload from my cell. Hope I'm doing this correctly.



i like the old box better...and quite frankly, (and i'm no troll) i like the gold nikon box even better 8)

ps...must be a baby in the house!


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 21, 2015)

Glad I found this thread. Last week I made a Canonpricewatch purchase from a dealer I'd never heard of.

Got the package today and was kinda freaked out when I saw the gray/black box. USA warranty card that matched the number on the lens and on the UPC of the box. Date code shows it was made in Jan 2015.

So far, so good 8)


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 22, 2015)

Recently bought a UK spec (from a Canon Pro dealer) 16-35 F4 L IS, a Grey import 24-70 F2.8 L v2 and a Canon 1.4 Mk3 extender - all came in the grey/silver and black boxes.
None click, have bubbles in the coatings etc etc, all work perfectly.


----------

